# ATI video card



## graudeejs (Nov 24, 2008)

Does anyone know if one of these would work on my FreeBSD 7 i386.
I want to watch HD movies on my PC

3d ain't important at this time. However in future i would like to do 3d programming (but by that time, who know, maybe i will buy another card, or use my current nvidia card)


http://www.amazon.co.uk/Club-3D-X1650Pro-Graphics-Interface/dp/B000MTP7QG
i can get this one for $76 (60 Eur) in local store


http://www.amazon.co.uk/Club-3D-HD-...8?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1227517337&sr=1-8
i can get this one for $60 (47 Eur) in local store


I got AGP x8 Slot.
My current card is nvidia GeForce 6600Le 256M, and it sometimes lags when i watch HD movies
I got 2G ram, and Pentium 4 Prescott @ 3GHz


Or perhaps you can suggest something else.
I would prefer ATI, because they released specification to OpenSource community, and sooner or later there will be good support for these cards.

I'm not pro in hardware, that why i ask.


EDIT
http://daemonforums.org/showthread.php?t=2348
link to my previous ATI+FreeBSD post
as far as i understand, X1650 will be/are supported


----------



## Almindor (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm not 100% sure on video acceleration but on my Radeon X1600, using the "ati/radeon" driver with EXA enabled (and [lib]drm compiled from git and installed) I get very good 2D speed and virtually 0 CPU use on movies (didn't try a hd one yet).

I can download a hd trailer of something and see what it does. For more info on [lib]drm and git installation see: http://www.x.org/wiki/Development/git

NOTE: you need co "# cd bsd-core && make install" too, they kind of omitted that one. This will get you EXA support (not 3D tho, you need new mesa for 3D + it's only GL 1.2-)


----------



## adamk (Nov 24, 2008)

Actually, the Mesa r300 driver provides OpenGL 1.3 support, not 1.2 

The DRM changes will be mfc'ed post 7.1, and the necessary Mesa and X server changes will be available in the ports tree after 7.1 as well.

I can play back 720p movie trailers without any real issues (though I wouldn't want to run a 'make buildworld' at the same time).  I haven't tried any higher resolution HD videos.

Adam


----------



## Almindor (Nov 24, 2008)

adamk said:
			
		

> Actually, the Mesa r300 driver provides OpenGL 1.3 support, not 1.2
> 
> The DRM changes will be mfc'ed post 7.1, and the necessary Mesa and X server changes will be available in the ports tree after 7.1 as well.
> 
> ...



7.1 will not have Xserver 1.5? I thought it's one of the things there...


----------



## adamk (Nov 24, 2008)

Oh, I could definitely be wrong on that point.  I very distinctly remember rnoland telling me that the DRM changes will be post-7.1.  Maybe my memory is wrong on the ports changes, though, and they will be in place for 7.1.

Adam


----------



## Almindor (Nov 24, 2008)

adamk said:
			
		

> Oh, I could definitely be wrong on that point.  I very distinctly remember rnoland telling me that the DRM changes will be post-7.1.  Maybe my memory is wrong on the ports changes, though, and they will be in place for 7.1.
> 
> Adam



See that's the problem with my info too. I only have been told this by someone on IRC. And it's one of the reasons why I think they should definitely update the roadmap etc.


----------

